# Killed a bear today...*pics added* **GRAPHIC**



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 8, 2013)

The poor guy was full of mange and starving. He was quite close to my fence line and would not be chased away. Thankfully my Pyr was inside the electric fence and didn't come in contact with the diseased animal. I'm pretty sure he's been hanging around for a couple days as Emmett has been working the fence on overtime lately. 

Going to snap some pics and dispose of him here shortly. 
Good to know he's not suffering and that my lovies   are all safe, from distraction and disease!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

Good for you!!!!  Good for your babies and sounds like good for that poor bear...high fives to you!!!!


----------



## Tiss (Jan 8, 2013)

Way to keep your critters safe! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 8, 2013)

Broke in my new 7mm 08 too!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 8, 2013)

Yikes, glad he isn't suffering but it is just so different for me to hear about a bear hanging out by someone's home.  That sounds a little scary.  What do you do to get rid of it, like have county get it or do you do it yourself?


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 8, 2013)

The mange is very contagious and is in epidemic proportions around here. We are digging a hole with a piece of machinery, burning it in the hole and burying it. Our local GC is not very helpful...imagine that. We employ the SSS method for this. This is not the first, nor probably the last animal we have taken out like this.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 8, 2013)

StoneWallFarmer said:
			
		

> Broke in my new 7mm 08 too!


 Oh yeah


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 8, 2013)

Way to go!!!!!!!   Glad you got him!!!!!
I am waiting for pictures!!!


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 8, 2013)

Seeing her (it was a sow) up close is actually quite sad. Worst case of mange I've ever seen.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 8, 2013)

OMG poor bear!  Thank you for putting it out of its misery! How terrible!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 8, 2013)

You actually did that animals a favor. That needed to die. That is VERY bad.


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 8, 2013)

Good sized sow...at one time anyway


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 8, 2013)

When I first looked through my scope I couldn't even figure out what kind of animal it was. I watched her for quite a while, very, very sad!...And I HATE bears! No animal should live through that though.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures! Poor thing! Good thing ya were abble to put it out of its misery!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad you put it out of it's misery. In the first picture I would have sworn it was a hyena if you hadn't actually said it was a bear!


----------



## D1 (Jan 8, 2013)

you may want to contact your local wildlife conservation office, as they may want/need to know as there may have been or may be other cases in your area so they can be aware and keep up with the cases to help prevent an epidimic. if its legal in your state this time of the year, if not you may want to remove this post


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 8, 2013)

D1 forgive me for butting in here...but I don't think the OP was "hunting" the bear. The bear was menacing her livestock/property...and in most states, it is legal to use lethal force against wildlife if it threatens your livestock/livelihood. Also, a diseased animal - especially as diseased as this poor bear was - is a MAJOR threat to domestic critters...if for no other reason that contaminating her animals with the mange. 

That poor bear didn't look too good. DH couldn't even figure out WHAT he was looking at!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

Same here Coco...my DH couldn't make it out to start with since it was in really bad shape.  Here it is the same...any predator threatening livestock or property is fair game.  Now DH is telling me this is why I should really learn to use the rifle and not just the shotgun...I think he is right...


----------



## PattySh (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow that poor bear. You did it a favor. Curious as to which state you live in. I am in VT and have heard ticks are really harming the deer herds here.


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in Pa. We've been dealing with mange in our bears for a few years now. It gets worse every year. Highly, highly contagious. 

I'm not at all concerned with informing our local GC, or having them be informed. As a PP said it was a menace and threat on my property...and the poor thing was rotting alive


----------



## D1 (Jan 8, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> D1 forgive me for butting in here...but I don't think the OP was "hunting" the bear. The bear was menacing her livestock/property...and in most states, it is legal to use lethal force against wildlife if it threatens your livestock/livelihood. Also, a diseased animal - especially as diseased as this poor bear was - is a MAJOR threat to domestic critters...if for no other reason that contaminating her animals with the mange.
> 
> That poor bear didn't look too good. DH couldn't even figure out WHAT he was looking at!


I agree the bear needed to be dispatched, however I had a CO tell me if someone shoots a bear in the state of Ms the shooter better be in an ambulance on the way to the hospital when he gets there.............. I havent checked on how the law protects livestock...........I know 20 years ago when I had a neighbors dog getting in my chickens, I was told by county officer that if a dog can NOT be "legally" shot if harming a human, though if harming livestock shooting the dog is legal :/ dont make sense to me either


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 8, 2013)

Yup, I know all our laws and regulations  

I also know to SSS.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yup...we know about SSS here too


----------



## D1 (Jan 8, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Yup...we know about SSS here too


what is this secret code SSS you all speack of??   it may becalled something else here


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

Shoot...Shovel...Shut up


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 8, 2013)

It must have been misery for this poor beast. What area is this that has this problem?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2013)

Just so Emmett is ok! LOVE THAT FACE!!!!! 

Poor bear, thank goodness she isn't suffering anymore.

Not a big bear fan, although a bear rug would be awesome, I can't stand to see any animal suffer like that.

She wouldn't have made a very good rug. :/


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 9, 2013)

Emmett is just fine  although I believe his pride is a bit wounded! He was NOT HAPPY  to be left in the fence while we handled this!!

At least I know he respects the fence! Lol


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh that poor thing. Thats awful. Glad you ended her suffering and that your family and animals are safe!


----------



## Tiss (Jan 9, 2013)

Ugh, what a pitiful looking beast. Good shot- it needed to go.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 9, 2013)

What I dont get is if you SSS, then why would you post it on the internet on a public forum?? I shot a bear with a depridation permit but I didnt post pics of him on the internet after the deed was done.. I was sad enough as is, no one else needed to see him like that.. I'm glad you put her out of her misery but I dont get why you flaunt pictures of her.


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 9, 2013)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> What I dont get is if you SSS, then why would you post it on the internet on a public forum?? I shot a bear with a depridation permit but I didnt post pics of him on the internet after the deed was done.. I was sad enough as is, no one else needed to see him like that.. I'm glad you put her out of her misery but I dont get why you flaunt pictures of her.


Yes this is a public forum, however it's still somewhat anonymous. My location isn't public to my knowledge. And as far as SSS goes, I fully support that system as a means to protect and preserve, however in this case I was fully within my rights to dispatch that bear. 

And in no way am I "flaunting" anything. I protected my family, my property and my livestock... And put a diseased animal out of its misery. This public forum happens to be labeled "Predators and Pests" and is a place for homeowners, animals lovers, farmers etc to tell the stories of how they deal with said predators and pests. So that's what I did. I also believe that sharing such stories enables others to know that they too can take appropriate action. I personally have lost animals to bears and other predators. That's how I found this site. I was heartbroken and felt powerless as to protecting my property. 
This site, this very forum in particular, gave me knowledge and the courage to do what I needed to do. 
I have no qualms sharing my stories with others, and I appreciate reading about other people's experiences too. 

I hope that clears up your mistundertanding of this thread


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)

StoneWallFarmer said:
			
		

> CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 9, 2013)

x2


----------



## Tiss (Jan 9, 2013)

I, for one, was very interested to see the picture. I could never have imagined a bear looking so bad.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 9, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> StoneWallFarmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## D1 (Jan 9, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Shoot...Shovel...Shut up


OOOOHHHHH   we cal that NOK   NO ONE KNOWS


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)

D1 said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've of course heard of SSS but not NOK.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with the OP that she was not "flaunting" her actions NOR what became of the bear. I for one have NEVER seen mange so BAD on ANY animal - and her photos were VERY enlightening!  I have seen far more grotesque photos of dispatched predators on this forum (and others). 

Every state has laws governing what is and is NOT legal for "protection" of personal property, livestock, tresspassing, etc. This is a good example of WHY you should learn the laws in YOUR particular state of residence/farming. We have bear in our valley...a big male comes through and HAS taken livestock and companion animals as he goes! There's also at least one momma with a mess of cubs too. This is WHY we got our LGD...but if push comes to shove...I will defend my animals. (I'm not gun-happy or shoot everything type either....)

@ bon - start practicing with that riffle! We live near a MAJOR riffle range. Get to hear all kinds of gunfire during the day...
A riffle will be MUCH more helpful in certain circumstances than a shotgun. Easier on your shoulder as well!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 9, 2013)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x4


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 9, 2013)

Coco...you are right...and I really should be able to shoot a rifle should I need to protect my critters...guess it scares me not know how far it would travel and I fear hitting a person who may be out walking in trees...hubby says if I practice, that won't be a concern...am not bad with the shotgun, but it is limited.

And Stonewall...I'm glad you shared that with us...may get more of us to learn to use rifles...many coyotes and nasty dogs around here...and fox after the chickens.


----------



## Lupa Duende (Jan 9, 2013)

i have never seen a black bear look that horrid.

is mange a problem for other wildlife down there too?

how does your pyr react to bears? i heard they were fantastic as they alert by barking but are not aggressive.
am i right?


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 10, 2013)

My Pyr HATES bears! He does not hesitate on being aggressive with them and I've seen him lay into one the size of a Volkswagen! But, we also have a large population of black bears and they are regularly in HIS terriority, so I think that fuels his fire. 

Luckily he's never met with one that hasn't retreated from him.( and the Volkswagen moved on out pretty darn fast for his size!) He will not give up though. Before we tightened up our "Pyr jail" we had a 4am phone call from the state police informing us that he was chasing a bear through town! And that is why he is "infamous"! Lol. 

I do know that he has killed a range of smallerish animals, possum, groundhogs, porcupine! THAT one was fun 

Gentle as a tit mouse with HIS animals, but otherwise watch out!


----------



## The Grim Raker (Jan 10, 2013)

From one killer to another - well done Stone wall - good job done


----------



## Eric (Jan 11, 2013)

wow! No doubt good decision shooting the bear within rights or not. I hope that mange doesn't run it's way up here in maine. We do have lots of bears here but I didn't know that they could get mange like  that.  I totally agree, just do what you need to do to protect  yourself and animals.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jan 13, 2013)

> bon - start practicing with that riffle! We live near a MAJOR riffle range. Get to hear all kinds of gunfire during the day...
> A riffle will be MUCH more helpful in certain circumstances than a shotgun. Easier on your shoulder as well!


Riffle:  shallow, fast running water. (Sorry.  Could not resist.  Thread seemed to be getting....um....a little hot.)


----------



## elevan (Jan 13, 2013)

What a sad looking bear.

_Remember folks, every area has it's own laws and you should know them before you shoot in your area._


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 14, 2013)

I shot this coyote about 3 weeks ago


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 14, 2013)

Way to go Flock!  In my opinion, this is the only way I want to see a coyote...dead!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 14, 2013)

This was the first one I shot with mange.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 14, 2013)

Man that's bad.

What did you shoot it with?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 14, 2013)

*Wow those are the worst cases of mange I have ever seen. Sad that is becoming such a problem! At least the animals aren't suffering anymore.*


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 14, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Man that's bad.
> 
> What did you shoot it with?


My christmas present! 7mm .08


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 14, 2013)

StoneWallFarmer said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you shot the bear with. I was asking FlockenCrazy.

btw that's awesome. 7mm .08 is beast.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 15, 2013)

.243 @ 40 ft. It's a unreal story of how I got that close. He never seen me. I'll tell it when I have more time.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 15, 2013)

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> .243 @ 40 ft. It's a unreal story of how I got that close. He never seen me. I'll tell it when I have more time.


Nice and at 40 ft? Wow. Can't wait to hear the story...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, I'd normally ask what's a bear doing out of hibernation this early?  Obviously she was too sick to go into hibernation.  You did her a favor.  She would've starved to death.


----------



## Steve Quintavalli (Nov 2, 2018)

StoneWallFarmer said:


> Seeing her (it was a sow) up close is actually quite sad. Worst case of mange I've ever seen.


Yea, Nature can be so brutal and many people have no clue.  They think it is all rainbows and skittles out there.  When an animal is killed by a human, it usually goes really fast....faster than dying from a disease, freezing to death or being eaten alive or disemboweled.


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 9, 2018)

Mange is really a terrible disease.  Many people don't realize that it will eventually kill the animal unless it is cured.  I saw a dog in Mexico last year with mange so terrible that it looked like this bear.  No hair and red lesions on the skin where he had scratched himself.  I wished I could have euthanized him. 

SSS is becoming more prevalent among the various states and counties.  There are different and often contradictory laws on the books here.  Cougars are protected and have rebounded from the endangered list so far that they are becoming a dangerous menace in certain areas.  Animal activists, PETA, and so called "environmentalists" have put protections in place that really endanger humans.  Many of these "environmentalists" know nothing about forestry, wildlife, etc.  They live in  cities, and the closest they have come to a coyote or cougar is on TV.

Many of California's current fires are the result of environmental protection laws that do not allow for the clearing of the understory in our forests.  The laws are "feel good laws" that are neither sensible or useful.  I love our forests and mountains, but how about not issuing so many building permits that are taking our drinking water and covering the land with asphalt and concrete?


----------



## greybeard (Dec 10, 2018)

Steve Quintavalli said:


> Yea, Nature can be so brutal and many people have no clue.  They think it is all rainbows and skittles out there.  When an animal is killed by a human, it usually goes really fast....faster than dying from a disease, freezing to death or being eaten alive or disemboweled.



Many have that vision of nature because of the false sense humans have intentionally created, in trying hard to take the brutality out of nature, or more specifically, our interaction with nature. 
Even the 'supposedly' true nature shows and documentaries now edit or censor out a lot of what really happens.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 10, 2018)

Ridgetop said:


> Many of California's current fires are the result of environmental protection laws that do not allow for the clearing of the understory in our forests. The laws are "feel good laws" that are neither sensible or useful. I love our forests and mountains, but how about not issuing so many building permits that are taking our drinking water and covering the land with asphalt and concrete?



Would that be before or after, you already have your own building permit and are using water from areas far away from your own domicile?


----------



## Rezchamp (Jan 30, 2019)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Yikes, glad he isn't suffering but it is just so different for me to hear about a bear hanging out by someone's home.  That sounds a little scary.  What do you do to get rid of it, like have county get it or do you do it yourself?



I've lived in Bear territory all my life and I'm almost positive that my 60 summers has seen the demise of the last one born in my first 5 summers. 
I wonder what does Bear think when human moves into his territory and starts freakin out on Bear's sons and daughters and starts killing them?
Just wondering.


----------



## Rezchamp (Jan 30, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Would that be before or after, you already have your own building permit and are using water from areas far away from your own domicile?



I kinda side with Ridgetop but gota say your "Reply" is also dead on. Kinda opposite ends of the spectrum in one sense but both excellent points. Like a rope needs 2 ends to be a rope....
That said,"Wildfires" are saddly nearly as often started by humans
And even sadder is that often started to create jobs. 
PS Natural wet and dry cycles with  its naturally coinciding naturally occurring cycles of fire conditions are no longer "put up with" simply because it does not stroke our frail human ego that essentially dictates us to be in control of everything all the time.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 29, 2020)

StoneWallFarmer said:


> The poor guy was full of mange and starving. He was quite close to my fence line and would not be chased away. Thankfully my Pyr was inside the electric fence and didn't come in contact with the diseased animal. I'm pretty sure he's been hanging around for a couple days as Emmett has been working the fence on overtime lately.
> 
> Going to snap some pics and dispose of him here shortly.
> Good to know he's not suffering and that my lovies   are all safe, from distraction and disease!


Poor thing.. he might be in that condition for quite some time now.. thank you for ending his misery. I bet he would want the same.


----------

